# USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing.



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Below are the long anticipated Fluidampr dyno results as a follow up to the product introduction  seen here. These tests were conducted on a 2003 GTI 1.8T running 93 octane fuel with a Kinetic exhaust manifold, gt3071r t3 turbo, je pistons, IE rods, and unitronic 630cc software. The test was performed on the same day, same car, same dyno. A 5 minute cool down was given between pulls.
We started off with the factory damper on the car, and made 2 dyno pulls within 1hp of each other one pull is shown below as Stockdampr002, the blue line. 
From there, we shut the car off, turned the wheel all the way to the right and installed the fluidampr while the car was still strapped down on the dyno. 
Next, we made 2 pulls with the fluidampr installed. One run is shown below as Dampr003, the red line. We were shocked with a peak gain of 6whp and 9wtq. However, in the upper rpm range gains of 11whp and 10wtq were seen. We did not expect to see such gains on a car running around 350whp.
Finally, to confirm the results we once again changed the damper with the car on the dyno. We removed the fluidampr with the car still on the dyno and installed the factory damper again. We made another pull and those results are shown below as Stockdampr003, the green line.
Before and after Fluidampr horsepower test, displaying max values








Before and after Fluidampr horsepower test, displaying run conditions








Before and after Fluidampr torque test, displaying max values








Before and after Fluidampr torque test, displaying run conditions








Stock damper, to fluidampr, back to stock damper test, horsepower








Stock damper, to fluidampr, back to stock damper test, torque









*These will be normally priced at $430 plus shipping. However, now until June 20th, 2009 we will be offering these to vortex members for $375 shipped within the U.S.*
*Click here to order the 2.0T FSI damper*
*Click here to order the 1.8T damper*
*International orders please contact [email protected] to place your order.*


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. ([email protected])*

Thanks for the results. I'm pretty sure you guys won't have any issues selling these dampners now with the proper test results to justify the cost. I will be getting one of these for my current motor build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (bjtgtr)*

great results
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

I commend you guys for doing a before-after-before comparo. That's what I loved about Buschur testing the HTA82. Normal 35r dyno, HTA82 made more power, back to normal 35r and power went back down. Very conclusive.
I may be getting one of these...MAYBE...depending on fundage at the end of the project.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

Awesome results!


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (NOLA_VDubber)*

Would Never have Thought it would have done that well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Thank you.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

What amazes me is that the are not even intended to improve hp, yet they have shown to do so. I hope people can realize that these are intended to keep your engine from harsh vibrations at high rpms.
It is a mere benefit that they are improving hp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_What amazes me is that the are not even intended to improve hp, yet they have shown to do so. I hope people can realize that these are intended to keep your engine from harsh vibrations at high rpms.
It is a mere benefit that they are improving hp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats 100% correct even if it lost 15 hp i would still run one on my motors.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

you're beating a dead horse. the other thread's 4pages. it's pretty clear what this part is intended to do.

_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_What amazes me is that the are not even intended to improve hp, yet they have shown to do so. I hope people can realize that these are intended to keep your engine from harsh vibrations at high rpms.
It is a mere benefit that they are improving hp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_you're beating a dead horse. the other thread's 4pages. it's pretty clear what this part is intended to do.


Tell that to the 4 pages of BS

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thats 100% correct even if it lost 15 hp i would still run one on my motors. 

x2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Tell that to the 4 pages of BS
x2 

that was the reason for the new post.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey- very nice test. I'll be ordering one to test myself.


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*

looks like it made out of pvc the numbers are good tow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: (dtcaward)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (G-Shock)*

with the bad luck we had last weekend with the factory crank pulley key way that broke we will now install this for next weekend event and test it..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (autoxtrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem* »_with the bad luck we had last weekend with the factory crank pulley key way that broke we will now install this for next weekend event and test it..

the timing belt gear key way? been there done that once.
Chris Green


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah, lasted 1.5 year now ill change it change every 30 pass to make sure


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (dtcaward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtcaward* »_looks like it made out of pvc the numbers are good tow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's the prototype.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_
That's the prototype.

No that's our supreduper light weight one.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

morning bump


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nifty


----------



## [email protected]SP.MotorSports (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_nifty

Thanks man.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

not doubting anything so don't take this the wrong way but, why show dyno's ending at 7k rpm's when this is most beneficial and really needed for the guys going to 8k rpms and more?
put up the ones that go to 8500 and higher
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for making this happen, as this could make for many more reliable high horsepower 1.8t's, revving to less than 8k can only make so much power with our displacements.
just look at the every other manufacturers and there performance 4cyl build ups, i can't think of very many that rev to less than 8k rpm's when trying to make a lot of power and a fast car.
Hell i know of a daily driven ls1 in a Camaro that has 8200 rpm rev limiter and nascar v8's turn as many as 9200 rpm's maybe a few more.
Gotta be able to rev and be able to rev to make power and you have made this a whole lot safer and easier thanks to you and this company so a big thanks
























_Modified by 50trim S at 12:15 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

xbox racer


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. ([email protected])*

What kind of witchery is this?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_not doubting anything so don't take this the wrong way but, why show dyno's ending at 7k rpm's when this is most beneficial and really needed for the guys going to 8k rpms and more?
put up the ones that go to 8500 and higher
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for making this happen, as this could make for many more reliable high horsepower 1.8t's, revving to less than 8k can only make so much power with our displacements.
just look at the every other manufacturers and there performance 4cyl build ups, i can't think of very many that rev to less than 8k rpm's when trying to make a lot of power and a fast car.
Hell i know of a daily driven ls1 in a Camaro that has 8200 rpm rev limiter and nascar v8's turn as many as 9200 rpm's maybe a few more.
Gotta be able to rev and be able to rev to make power and you have made this a whole lot safer and easier thanks to you and this company so a big thanks























_Modified by 50trim S at 12:15 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_










i love this smiley, but as if the damper doesnt show it doing its job by 7k lets rev it another 1k


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_not doubting anything so don't take this the wrong way but, why show dyno's ending at 7k rpm's when this is most beneficial and really needed for the guys going to 8k rpms and more?
put up the ones that go to 8500 and higher
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for making this happen, as this could make for many more reliable high horsepower 1.8t's, revving to less than 8k can only make so much power with our displacements.
just look at the every other manufacturers and there performance 4cyl build ups, i can't think of very many that rev to less than 8k rpm's when trying to make a lot of power and a fast car.
Hell i know of a daily driven ls1 in a Camaro that has 8200 rpm rev limiter and nascar v8's turn as many as 9200 rpm's maybe a few more.
Gotta be able to rev and be able to rev to make power and you have made this a whole lot safer and easier thanks to you and this company so a big thanks























_Modified by 50trim S at 12:15 PM 6-11-2009_

The reason for this dyno was to show what a simple 350hp car can benefit from this damper, of course we are posting up a 8500 500+whp dyno. I dont have 1.8ts that rev that high and make that much power just ready for testing, I have about 3 cars that should be done in about 3-4 weeks, our 10sec 1.8t was sold a year ago.
next up is our FSI that makes 600+whp and is now going to rev to 8500.
Chris Green


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The reason for this dyno was to show what a simple 350hp car can benefit from this damper, of course we are posting up a 8500 500+whp dyno. I dont have 1.8ts that rev that high and make that much power just ready for testing, I have about 3 cars that should be done in about 3-4 weeks, our 10sec 1.8t was sold a year ago.
next up is our FSI that makes 600+whp and is now going to rev to 8500.
Chris Green









pfft so last year man, 9500 or more and 1k hp or youre just another vortexer








good work guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryscorewell (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. ([email protected])*

just ordered mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (ryscorewell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryscorewell* »_just ordered mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the order.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. ([email protected])*

i see one of these in my future.


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (Vegeta Gti)*

Anyway to extend the group buy for one more? Please


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (G-Shock)*

What material is the Fluidampr made of? and what type of warranty does it carry?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

fitted mine and was on the dyno weds.. 
initial comments-was heavier than stock pulley by a discernable amount which i guess i did'nt expect.
installed, motor pulled hard smooth and clean to 9000rpm on 35psi boost from my gt35r
it survived.
dyno looking more used than it did from smoking the paint off the retardertrying to hold it tho..
works for me.
is part of my serious BT motor builds now.
thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_
What material is the Fluidampr made of? and what type of warranty does it carry?
 
they are made of aerospace grade steel and carry a lifetime warranty.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Sent PM


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
they are made of aerospace grade steel and carry a lifetime warranty.

I have built a lot of HP domestic motors and the dampr is one part of the build that I have always paid close attention to. A fluid dampr has been my choice for a long time. The fact that they are effective at nearly any rpm is a major plus (within their range of tolerance). There are few things that I can do to my motor that will affect the way the motor 'feels' more than a quality dampr, and I think you have something here -- good job. Its nice to see this product available for the 1.8 --and my wife is going to kill me -- but its on my list.










_Modified by gtimitch at 11:18 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

only one comment so far, as an observation, is the black plating on the top of the centre rib tooth has worn off , where none of the tips of any of the other teeth have. wondering why just this one.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

badger5..if u says it helps..
I will seriously consider this, mate


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I just bought mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (robingohtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robingohtt* »_badger5..if u says it helps..
I will seriously consider this, mate

my motor spins to 9krpm hardcut, has logged a 9500rpm moment also during dyno, and I cannot believe how smooth the motor sounds.. if it were not for the dash lighting up its shift lights at me I would'nt know it was @ those rpms.. boost onset on my 35R is violent, from from mid 4k it rips to 9k in an instant.
Only time will tell, but I do feel better for having this on it than without it given the abuse I'm hitting my motor with. My motor was a balanced built unit back in 2005, and remains intact aside from adding supertech valve springs a couple of years ago after breaking a stock spring. the motor has done 2 hard full race seasons, as well as some road milage and seems (touches wood) to be running great. next to no blowby out of the currently open venting breathers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
my motor spins to 9krpm hardcut, has logged a 9500rpm moment also during dyno, and I cannot believe how smooth the motor sounds.. if it were not for the dash lighting up its shift lights at me I would'nt know it was @ those rpms.. boost onset on my 35R is violent, from from mid 4k it rips to 9k in an instant.
Only time will tell, but I do feel better for having this on it than without it given the abuse I'm hitting my motor with. My motor was a balanced built unit back in 2005, and remains intact aside from adding supertech valve springs a couple of years ago after breaking a stock spring. the motor has done 2 hard full race seasons, as well as some road milage and seems (touches wood) to be running great. next to no blowby out of the currently open venting breathers.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

more back in stock


----------



## 02GTi1.8TcT (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

When I changed the dual mas flywheel to a single mas fw, i love the performance but hate the noise.. its clatters when idling..I heard this type of damper will get rid of the noise ? Have u tried it with 02M 6 spd ? how much do they go for ? $400 ? http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (02GTi1.8TcT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USP* »_The USP Motorsports engine damper carries the following benefits:
***Decreased engine vibration. No more flywheels, crank trigger wheels, or timing gears falling off of the crankshaft. This was unavoidable when revving past 8000rpm in the past.
***Decreased "Clutch/Gear Box Chatter" which is caused by lightweight single mass flywheels.
***Reduction in rpm drops when shifting in a competitive environment.
***Gains of 3-10whp and 5-13ft/lbs. of torque depending on your current setup.
***An overall more efficent and relieable engine.


----------



## 02GTi1.8TcT (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. ([email protected])*

will u be selling fluidamper at waterfest coming up ???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (02GTi1.8TcT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02GTi1.8TcT* »_will u be selling fluidamper at waterfest coming up ???

sorry we will not be attending waterfest.


----------



## 02GTi1.8TcT (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. ([email protected])*

that's too bad cos I would have brought one myself and im sure others will too...will just wait few more weeks till I buy one from you through your website....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (02GTi1.8TcT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02GTi1.8TcT* »_that's too bad cos I would have brought one myself and im sure others will too...will just wait few more weeks till I buy one from you through your website....









Well their in stock and just a click away. If you ordered it today you would have it by waterfest.


----------



## G-radoT (May 20, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. ([email protected])*

Nothing better thatn not having your motor idle like a bag of hammers!
I was feeling this part when the original post was made with all the BS'ing around the part... Now I am sure this will have to be addedd to the list. 
Going to be at H2?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. ([email protected])*

Did these come down price yet ?


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (16plus4v)*

Its been a few months now. Those of you who bought this product, how is it performing for you?
The other question is on a motor that is not planned to see duty beyond 8,200 and 8,500, is it worth the cost ( $430 )? or is the stock damper up to the task? The motor in question would be a 1985cc stroker, built and cammed AEB head, 30R .63 on 830's.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_Its been a few months now. Those of you who bought this product, how is it performing for you?
The other question is on a motor that is not planned to see duty beyond 8,200 and 8,500, is it worth the cost ( $430 )? or is the stock damper up to the task? The motor in question would be a 1985cc stroker, built and cammed AEB head, 30R .63 on 830's.


If you plan on revving the car to 8k, this damper is highly recommended. Also, this damper is not just for high rpm, it is for everywhere. Dampening the engine will prevent excess vibration in the engine and keep all your expensive parts together. On top of that, it proved to make power on the dyno http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4421682 . So to answer your question, YES. It's worth it


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports Fluidampr dyno results and testing. ([email protected])*

thanks for the info. Any other folks that don't work for USP are welcome to chime in too. Not that I don't beleive the results shown just want to hear from some more people with first hand experience. I'd also like to know if anyone has noticed a decrease in clutch chatter at idle?


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

so it will reduce my engine noise ummm...


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (zaberayx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaberayx* »_so it will reduce my engine noise ummm... 

that is what is claimed. Just want to hear someone confirm this. 
edit: when used in conjuction with a single mass fw


_Modified by bjtgtr at 2:41 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

I had one of these put in when my timing belt kit was done. The engine accelerates a little smoother, but at idle I hardly noticed a difference in vibrations. I was hoping this would tame the VF mounts a little bit more than it did.
Having said that, I don't regret buying this.
EDIT: still on stock clutch and flywheel, so I can't comment on flywheel chatter reduction.


_Modified by JettaGetUpandGo at 1:39 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

I got mine today, figured it can't hurt as quickly as my motor wants to peg the tach.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_I got mine today, figured it can't hurt as quickly as my motor wants to peg the tach. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's a small price to pay to keep those high priced motors all bolted together


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any plan on a Christmas sale? I'll get one once Santa gives it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Any plan on a Christmas sale? I'll get one once Santa gives it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Look for one very shortly


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Any plan on a Christmas sale? I'll get one once Santa gives it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lol


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Look for one very shortly









Merry Xmas to me.... I'll be watching


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

I am watching


----------



## spdfrk (Dec 28, 2002)

Ho Ho HO sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (spdfrk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrk* »_Ho Ho HO sale?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4672797
Merry Christmas http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

Any chance these will be ever available for the 058 blocks?








Im running and AEB engine in my Mk3 with ABA 8V 2.0 Accessories bolted to it. I would love to include a Fluidampr with my BT build up if they became available for my application. 


_Modified by CD155MX at 2:11 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CD155MX* »_Any chance these will be ever available for the 058 blocks?








Im running and AEB engine in my Mk3 with ABA 8V 2.0 Accessories bolted to it. I would love to include a Fluidampr with my BT build up if they became available for my application. 



Fluidampr on AEB.... with ABF alternator kit. and i have a spare dampener sitting on the shelf, too... for my other motor....


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

If I buy one and don't gain 10whp can I return it for a full refund (less shipping)?


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

I am more interested in the reduced vibrations. The HP gains are just icing on the cake.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (CD155MX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CD155MX* »_I am more interested in the reduced vibrations. The HP gains are just icing on the cake. 

Absolutey, these hp gains are a bonus on top of the reduction of vibrations and balance discrepancies from the rotating assembly.
What's another 400 bucks on a $10k plus powertrain ? lol


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Absolutey, these hp gains are a bonus on top of the reduction of vibrations and balance discrepancies from the rotating assembly.
What's another 400 bucks on a $10k plus powertrain ? lol









Anyone who has $10k into powertrain is going to have a balanced rotating assembly. Heck, even I (not revving past 7500 and making any real power) chose to balance my rotating assembly for the couple hundred bucks it all costs. So, I guess my thing is... would this even make a difference for my car? It's more of a, I'm not really so sure I buy what they're selling right now... so if I don't personally get it, and nothing changes, I spent $350-$430 on a heavier crank pulley. Anytime a company releases a dyno it's not because it had a bad result. That's just a fact. How do we know that the car didn't lose 10whp 9/10 times it dyno'd. Or that they didn't add 2* of timing or whatever. Point being, I'm skeptical and just wondering if they'd back their claims. I don't really have any vibration issues at my current rev limiter, so I'd be more about it actually adding a gain.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*



04VDubGLI said:


> Anyone who has $10k into powertrain is going to have a balanced rotating assembly.
> 
> 
> > epic fail http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif this is besides the point. ALL race engines incorporate a fluidamper to quell the damaging harmonics experienced at certain rpm's. balancing an engine isnt enough for ideal performance, smoothness, and longevity.
> ...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

Ok jr time to go do your homework. Fluidamprs are nothing new, this is just a new production for the 1.8t

Balancing the rotating assembly in your engine does NOT mean your rotating assembly will have no vibrations. Once the serpentine drive system is attatched along with a clutch and FW assembly your whole " balanced " rotating assembly is effected. A REAL harmonic balancer keeps things a lot more stable, especially in the higher rpm's. This in turn reduces drag and improves power and efficiency.
As I said before, a 400 part to protect a much higher investment is well worth it IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

x2, Fluidampener has been making these things forever and they are a very high quality, popular part for tons of different types of engines


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

plus, for people like me, its a REQUIREMENT TO RACE AT NHRA EVENTS.... being as how it has SFI approval and all








and they require things like this to prevent motors from shaking themselves apart, etc.
tell me, did you (04VdubGLI) have your flywheel on your motor when balanced? what about the pressure plate? and clutch disc? you see, many things get added after the crank/pistons/rods are setup. the FW and PP are static loads (never changing) so they need to be there when balancing. but the disc, well it is a dynamic load, meaning it changes. sometimes its part of the equation (most times) but sometimes (when the pedal is pushed down for example) it is NOT part of the rotating assembly. therefore it does not get balanced with the rest of the internals....
and how do you know you have no vibration in your setup???
it is a worthwhile investment. and i fixed your first sentence for you.

_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_Anyone who has $10k into powertrain is going to have a Fluidampr.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Anyone who has $10k into powertrain is going to have a balanced rotating assembly. Heck, even I (not revving past 7500 and making any real power) chose to balance my rotating assembly for the couple hundred bucks it all costs. So, I guess my thing is... would this even make a difference for my car? It's more of a, I'm not really so sure I buy what they're selling right now... so if I don't personally get it, and nothing changes, I spent $350-$430 on a heavier crank pulley. Anytime a company releases a dyno it's not because it had a bad result. That's just a fact. How do we know that the car didn't lose 10whp 9/10 times it dyno'd. Or that they didn't add 2* of timing or whatever. Point being, I'm skeptical and just wondering if they'd back their claims. I don't really have any vibration issues at my current rev limiter, so I'd be more about it actually adding a gain.

Things do flex internally with power and rpms, so you balance can be thrown off since most machines don't spin the crank to anywhere near redline. And just because you can't feel the vibration doesn't mean it isn't there. You shouldn't be looking to gain power with this product, if you are you are buying it for the wrong reason. Think of it as an investment to prolong the life of your pricey built motor.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_plus, for people like me, its a REQUIREMENT TO RACE AT NHRA EVENTS.... being as how it has SFI approval and all








and they require things like this to prevent motors from shaking themselves apart, etc.
tell me, did you (04VdubGLI) have your flywheel on your motor when balanced? what about the pressure plate? and clutch disc? you see, many things get added after the crank/pistons/rods are setup. the FW and PP are static loads (never changing) so they need to be there when balancing. but the disc, well it is a dynamic load, meaning it changes. sometimes its part of the equation (most times) but sometimes (when the pedal is pushed down for example) it is NOT part of the rotating assembly. therefore it does not get balanced with the rest of the internals....
and how do you know you have no vibration in your setup???
it is a worthwhile investment. and i fixed your first sentence for you.



Yeah, FW, PP, crank pulley, crank gear, etc... no clutch disk though. 
I think that the point that no one is getting is that I'm not going to blindly accept this company's claims. I get harmonics on a V8... I get them on an I4. But, that doesn't mean I can understand how this part is functioning to do the claims or, if they're posting a dyno with gains... if it'll do that. Of course, they're not putting a gaurentee on that +10whp. In fact, you may lose 10 for all anyone knows. I'm not disagreeing with the product, but sometimes people need to be devil's advocates to find out more. If I had the product in hand, did a dyno of my car, then did another and it was +10whp with a heavier product then I'd assume it was doing something beneficial for the engine. If I put it on and dyno 10whp less then I'm going to wonder what it did to upset the engine. If it dynos the same... well, I guess the engine is performing the same and whatever harmonics it was trying to change may or may not have mattered to begin with (relative to performance). 
On a longevity note... who knows. Maybe it's no better than a stock crank pulley. Maybe it could be a stone on the end of the crank and it'd all be the same. Anyone with a "race" motor isn't likely to run it more than a season without tearing it down - I'm sure there's like 20 examples someone can find, but most anyone I've spoken to doesn't leave a race motor alone for a long time fluidampr or not.


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i dont look for hp gains with this.
and i dont tear my race motors down end of season... if i did i would have seen that i was running with 4 broken wrist pins.... but i still made 592 AWHP on dyno with those 4 broken wristpins


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (04VDubGLI)*

If you balanced your rotating assy with the crank gear and fw mounted I can assure you your rotating assy is not properly balanced. 
No one is inventing anything new here. In fact I have a brand new oem VW harmonic balancer that came on the late model 1.8t motors. I'm sure there are reasons VW decided to use one after all the aeb disasters.
Bottom line is that this is a great product for those looking to protect their investment.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Bottom line is that this is a great product for those looking to protect their investment.
agreed. I have one and think it's way better than other underdrive no-mass setups. The engine feels better and smoother at higher RPM's.. even when not getting on the throttle.
I too was skeptical at first on this, but figured that since I was going to go back to a stock dampener in my last build (from a no-mass setup), I may as well step it up and get the fluidamper. I haven't been disappointed.


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_ I'm sure there are reasons VW decided to use one after all the aeb disasters.

What were the AEB disasters?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CD155MX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CD155MX* »_
What were the AEB disasters?

Vibrations causing the crank gear bolt to back out, this in turn caused the keyway on the gear to get mashed and destroyed all of what safety there was securing the timing belt gear to the crankshaft. End result is mangled crank and bent valves. Happened to my mothers car and have seen it many times working at VW
This is why a product like this and a dowel pin kit are so important. The ARP crank gear bolt would be another great investment in a setup utilizing these things.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

hondas use these things to keep from chewing up oil pumps...


----------



## G-radoT (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a product that improves the1.8T drive quality. (Who cares abour 3% HP gains)


----------



## Bogdanb (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (G-radoT)*

Has anyone else installed this mod?
Any problems?
I'm asking because I heard that it can damage the crankshaft after some time. I heard of a guy that got a broken crankshaft after 10.000km.
Any other opinions much appreciated.


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm currently building a stroker for my AEB engine and I bought one. My question is how do I install the a/c? Is there an adaptor that I have to buy separately? Any information you can give me would be helpful. Thanks!!


----------



## nemisis41 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's about time! thanx, I came up in the muscle car era, and these were invaluble for building a stong and reliable V8, I will definatley be getting one of these for my 2.0t fsi :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

Bogdanb said:


> Has anyone else installed this mod?
> Any problems?I'm asking because I heard that it can damage the crankshaft after some time. I heard of a guy that got a broken crankshaft after 10.000km.
> Any other opinions much appreciated.


 



i have one, no problems, how would it break the crank?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

16plus4v said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *CD155MX* »_
> What were the AEB disasters?
> 
> Vibrations causing the crank gear bolt to back out, this in turn caused the keyway on the gear to get mashed and destroyed all of what safety there was securing the timing belt gear to the crankshaft. End result is mangled crank and bent valves. Happened to my mothers car and have seen it many times working at VW
> This is why a product like this and a dowel pin kit are so important. The ARP crank gear bolt would be another great investment in a setup utilizing these things.


 that's nothing new to AEB, it was happening on G60 motors and I have seen it happen to the 'newer' style 1.8T cars...sometimes the bolt backs out and the keyway gets sheared off in the process...I am not sure if the fluiddampner would absolutely help get rid of that issue...but i am pretty sure it would help against extra vibrations...another reason why people are throwing in dowel pins to help against said problems!


----------



## Autronic _A4 (Feb 27, 2009)

For AEB users , I have been using this balancer more than 5000 miles now, I didn't see any problem yet.


----------



## miami18tjetta (Jun 26, 2005)

18T_BT said:


> that's nothing new to AEB, it was happening on G60 motors and I have seen it happen to the 'newer' style 1.8T cars...sometimes the bolt backs out and the keyway gets sheared off in the process...I am not sure if the fluiddampner would absolutely help get rid of that issue...but i am pretty sure it would help against extra vibrations...another reason why people are throwing in dowel pins to help against said problems!


I didn't realize this was such a common problem. This is exactly what happened to my 1st 1.8T build (bored and stroked to 2.0 w/ cable throttle). I decided to have the motor rebuilt by USP. One of the things that they changed in my setup was to add the Fluiddamner.... so I was basically their street guinea pig.

After over 5000 miles of hard open highway driving and a number of trips down the 1/4 mile, I can say that this one part definitely changed the performance of the engine. In my experience, the engine vibration is greatly reduced at idle and at the top end. Shifting at 7k+ now feels natural. The needle moves through the rev range effortlessly, especially with the dual disk clutch they also added (which has hardly noticable chatter). 

I don't know about any hp gains on my particular setup, but I can tell you that the throttle response is definitely lighter and quicker. Also, with my particular setup, I would want to go to E85 to get more hp at this point... but I'm happy with the 425whp/365wtq on 93 @ 21psi that I'm doing now. 

Is this part worth the $$$? For my setup, absolutely. This is a must have product for anyone who is revving their engine past the stock redline. You will feel the difference.


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

REVIEW: Stasis Coilovers and a little bit about the FluiDampr

-J


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

JWoody said:


> REVIEW: Stasis Coilovers and a little bit about the FluiDampr
> 
> -J


:thumbup:

thanks for reminding me, i just placed my order and saved a bit for black friday


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dub-Nub said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> thanks for reminding me, i just placed my order and saved a bit for black friday


Heck yeah ordered mine also 37.50 in savings:thumbup:


----------

